

Samsung And Others Have A New Alternative To Android - rubikscube
http://www.businessinsider.com/tizen-operating-system-on-phones-this-year-2013-2

======
Zigurd
Only Jolla Sailfish and Microsoft Windows 8 have a coherent platform strategy
that does not rely on the wishful thinking that HTML5 will become so popular
that it will be a powerful locomotive pulling Linux+browser Web operating
systems into the market.

Based on seeing carriers being willing to ship some of these unlikely OSs,
there is a market opening. Is anyone ready to take advantage of it?

